# SHOW YOUR CARS. For those of you who are car enthusiasts.



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Alright, For those of us on the site who's bigger hobby than piranhas is cars. post pics and descriptions of what you have.

Heres my baby,

2001 Camaro SS, 6 Speed manual t-tops
Mods:
Headers, Cats, slp catback exhaust, .224 thunder racing cam, maf and maf ends, lid and filter, ram air, upgraded computer with 10 hours of tuning, pro 5.0 short throw shifter, girdle, lower control arms, strut tower brace, eibach lowering springs. 275\40\17 tires all the way around.

Dynoed @ 407.9 rwhp and 379.4 rwtq. top speed 181 mph.

Built the car for autocross but have taken it to the track.
best time was a 12.51 @114 mph. Traction is non exsistant in this car. if i could run slicks without blowing my rearend i would be running high 11's. going 55 mph in 2nd gear, i can leave a patch for 200 feet.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Daily driver.

03 Evo - Let's just say I never really had a warranty :nod:

Was lucky and got it the first month they were out in 03. Been a great car and a blast in the winter.

Pic is a few years old, car looks a little different now.

Track car Formula Vee

Amazing to race. Based off a old VW motor. 1200cc aircooled motor. Not a ton of HP, but is a killer on a track.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

nice car, and nice area. mine is also a daily driver. i still managed to maintain 15 mpg city, and 23 mpg highway


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

love that evo.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

2 cars i have

school car
View attachment 80988


home car
same car but in silver
View attachment 80984


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

Here is my pit.








1991 GMC Syclone.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice rides!


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Xenon said:


> nice rides!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

my old cadu..


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

99 Acura EL
View attachment 80998
View attachment 81000
View attachment 81003


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bassfisherman said:


> 99 Acura EL


AKA ACORDURA


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> 99 Acura EL


AKA ACORDURA
[/quote]
no it's actually an Acura 
The EL is sold only in Canada


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bassfisherman said:


> 99 Acura EL


AKA ACORDURA
[/quote]
no it's actually an Acura 
The EL is sold only in Canada
[/quote]

no sh*t its an acura but here in the states the only way you got that car was with a honda accord badge, its the exact same car.. i was making a little joke..


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> 99 Acura EL


AKA ACORDURA
[/quote]
no it's actually an Acura 
The EL is sold only in Canada
[/quote]

no sh*t its an acura but here in the states the only way you got that car was with a honda accord badge, its the exact same car.. i was making a little joke..
[/quote]
it's not the same car. it's based on the civic...it's acura's version of the civic


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

View attachment 81006




nattereri2000 said:


> View attachment 81006


thats right baby. 1.9 liter single overhead cam saturn sl-1

sorry about the pic, i mixed it up on accident.........


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

well my ride is a 96 bmw 320i bought it last summer with 115k km and dropped an 94 m3 engine into it pushin 340hp and soon i will be adding rims and dropping it an inch and a half.
heres some pics (with my camera phone, they kinda suck)




heres my little stereo system in the back 2 audiobahn 12's with a 300x cerwin vega amp pushing them.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> 99 Acura EL


AKA ACORDURA
[/quote]
no it's actually an Acura 
The EL is sold only in Canada
[/quote]

no sh*t its an acura but here in the states the only way you got that car was with a honda accord badge, its the exact same car.. i was making a little joke..
[/quote]

your wrong its not based on an accord. its based on a civic. a 1996-98 to be exact with a different trunk and inner tail lights. the front is also different too but the body is the same just need to be converted.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Pretty much stock now, sold most of my bolt ons

99 Civic Si: 
My cousin and I painted the car NSX Yellow.
Only bolt ons i have left:
Act street disk clutch, type-r fly wheel, sk2 intake manifold, Greddy SP exhaust (nice and quiet), hr lowering springs, 96 prelude seats (modified to fit myself), agk adjustable struts, front and rear strut braces.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> my old cadu..


Thats Gangster!!!!!









shocker45: Thats a Sweet Ass ride. Wish I had an SS Camaro. Love em.

I got a 94 Z771, but im too drunk to iind the picture right now, tomorrow when i sober uip, i'll post a pic.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

killerbee said:


> Pretty much stock now, sold most of my bolt ons
> 
> 99 Civic Si:
> My cousin and I painted the car NSX Yellow.
> ...


i noticed in another thread u said ur "street racing days" why were you street racing in a bolt on civic? most turbo civics i see get spanked by anything with a bit of muscle.

in manitoba the fastest non power adder impot ran a 14.79, it was a prelude or something.
fastest power adder is a civic running 20 psi on a turbo, ran a 11.46 @ 126 mph. thing was a rocket ship. next fastest was 13.10 @ 108 mph


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Here's mine, with more mods than shocker









1994 Trans Am GT, 26K miles....With stuff done to it


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

SCION XA 2004..ALL STOCK..

















INterior.. I did the lighting all by myself..


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

nice firebird, but what do you have done? can't just say "more" than me. lol cmooon details !!!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> nice firebird, but what do you have done? can't just say "more" than me. lol cmooon details !!!


It's a Trans Am.

Allright. Here comes the list.

SLP eng. Loudmouth exhaust
Hooker 3 inch Y-pipe
Jet-Hot 1-3/4in long tube headers
Moroso CAI
Trick Flow elbow 
Mallory Hyfire 685 digital ignition
Taylor 8mm over valve cover wires (w/ heat boots)
NGK TR6 plugs
Optima red top battery
NX GM wet nitrous kit w/ GEN 2 upgrade, at a 150 hp shot.
Remote bottle opener and heater
NX iceman purge
Hotchkis subframe connectors
Hotchkis strut brace
Spohn poly/poly chrome moly adjustable lower control arms
Spohn LCA relocation brackets 
Spohn poly/poly adjustable panhard bar
QA1 adjustable shocks front and rear 
QA1 300lb street/strip coils in the front 
Fuddle racing 2800 rpm, 2.2 STR Tq converter 
Hayden 28,000 GVWR transmission 
CPT race built 4L60E transmission 
Strange 12 bolt, 3.73 gears
Dennys Nitrous Driveshaft.
Racetronix 255lph plug and play fuel pump (bigger next season)
(front) Chrome 17x9.5 ZR1's w/ Yokohama rubber
(rear) Chrome 17x11 ZR1's w/ 315/35/17 555r drag radials
(Track) Mickey Thompson ET streets on stock rims (rear), and stock rims w/ good year GSC's

Next year, come AFR'd 383 stroker with a 300 DP shot...and a few more suspension mods.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

haha very very nice. 2 questions..

1, how much did it cost you to toss that rearend in? im looking for one but i cant get lower than $4000 cdn.

2, what did u have to do to get 315's to fit?.

thanks.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> haha very very nice. 2 questions..
> 
> 1, how much did it cost you to toss that rearend in? im looking for one but i cant get lower than $4000 cdn.
> 
> ...


1. Tbyrne has a group purchase on them for ~ $2200 American every couple months if you are a member of CZ28.com. I put it in myself. Strange is basically a bolt in, the moser is harder.

2. Hammer









It only took a little pounding with a soft mallet. Maybe like .5 a cm


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

haha. so $2200 + gears + posi. so itll be $3000 usd. after shipping $4000 cdn. haha damnit.

i dont know if i wanna pound my fenders like that, haha. stock offset on the rims?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> haha. so $2200 + gears + posi. so itll be $3000 usd. after shipping $4000 cdn. haha damnit.
> 
> i dont know if i wanna pound my fenders like that, haha. stock offset on the rims?


$2200 is with EVERYTHING you need, gears, posi, it's a COMPLETE unit. I beleive they ship to canada. It was only like $150 for shipping.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

:O where can i order. sign me up haha. just strait from strange?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

50 mm offset. It wasn't pounding the fenders really. It was massaging. The fit fine, but when the driverside rear suspension compresses completely, it rubs JUST a tiny bit near the top



shocker45 said:


> :O where can i order. sign me up haha. just strait from strange?


Go to CZ28.com, register there. Then check the Group purchase forums, they have them often. You just have to keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea im on camaroz28.com
do they do group orders to canada?? i can sell 2 forsure.

and with the tires, my car is already lowered, so it probabaly wouldnt work at all. i have no clearance


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> yea im on camaroz28.com
> do they do group orders to canada?? i can sell 2 forsure.
> 
> and with the tires, my car is already lowered, so it probabaly wouldnt work at all. i have no clearance


You can have wider rims if you have an adjustable Panhard bar. It's been done before. I think you just need to a little more massaging.

http://web.camaross.com/forums/showthread.php?t=405184

Call tbyrne (it's on the page) to get a quote for Canadian. They don't have them for group purchase yet, but they will soon.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

old car, sold it last year.
View attachment 81030
View attachment 81031


newer car, Golf GTI turbo
View attachment 81032


hoping to sell it and get this....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Used to drive a 95 Show and Go Integra. 12.2 on the 1/4 mile back in 96. Now I drive a truck and recently bought this baby for hot dates and just to cruise around. '99 E430 Benz


----------



## Brucki (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi,

this is my little racer,

Mini Cooper S, at 163 hp,220 km/h










Cheers 
Brucki


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My Vette and Prius.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

mini s is so damn fast


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Latest project is a 94 Del Sol VTEC.

Done in a JDM theme. Motor is coming out as I have rods and pistons to slap in. I am building it for low boost, (12-15 psi) and having Jeff Evans install a Neptune system and tune it. It will be good for about 325 at the wheels on pump gas.

I want to get the Saratoga top, carbon fiber hood, and a set of Mugen wheels yet and the outside is done.

This car was featured in HCI magazine back when it was still orange.

More pics and complete mods list at:

Click Me


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

seat toledo ... no racing car .. just brings me whereever i want to go without wrecking useless expensive sh*t :rasp:


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

no sh*t its an acura but here in the states the only way you got that car was with a honda accord badge, its the exact same car.. i was making a little joke..
[/quote]
it's not the same car. it's based on the civic...it's acura's version of the civic
[/quote]

Acctually Acuras version of the civic would be an integra. And im sure any other Honda fan would know that.



doctorvtec said:


> Latest project is a 94 Del Sol VTEC.
> 
> Done in a JDM theme. Motor is coming out as I have rods and pistons to slap in. I am building it for low boost, (12-15 psi) and having Jeff Evans install a Neptune system and tune it. It will be good for about 325 at the wheels on pump gas.
> 
> ...


Thought you were going drift? Whats the sudden change? And why such a crappie car to pic for a project. Del sol's are a complete waste of metal in my opinion. Taking the crx spot for such a crappie car.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Slim said:


> no sh*t its an acura but here in the states the only way you got that car was with a honda accord badge, its the exact same car.. i was making a little joke..


it's not the same car. it's based on the civic...it's acura's version of the civic
[/quote]

Acctually Acuras version of the civic would be an integra. And im sure any other Honda fan would know that.

[/quote]

actually i looked it up and unfrtunately we are both inncorrect..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acura_EL

it is decieving though becasue its a civic chasis but has accord looking tail lights and body styling..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

here's my 4 months old babe

(damn I was kinda huge on that pic







)


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

WilliamBradley said:


> here's my 4 months old babe










Should that really be in a car enthusiasts thread :rasp:


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

My old neon I got rid of 6 months ago. Did all the work on it.

Mine and my buddies crx


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> here's my 4 months old babe










Should that really be in a car enthusiasts thread :rasp:
[/quote]

that's the car I choosed, so I guess yeah


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Dude wtf did you do to that neon.... it's a neon for gods sake











WilliamBradley said:


> here's my 4 months old babe










Should that really be in a car enthusiasts thread :rasp:
[/quote]

that's the car I choosed, so I guess yeah
[/quote]

A car enthusiast wouldn't choose that, this is a car enthusiast thread


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> that's the car I choosed, so I guess yeah


Your car looks alot better then most of the cars in this tread and you don't look huge at all, just right.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

G23.40SW said:


> here's my 4 months old babe










Should that really be in a car enthusiasts thread :rasp:
[/quote]

that's the car I choosed, so I guess yeah
[/quote]

A car enthusiast wouldn't choose that, this is a car enthusiast thread :laugh:
[/quote]

What is your problem? you don't like my car.. FINE,
now go spamming in some other thread, thankyou


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's my BMW 2003 M3, but with my cousin driving it...why the hell have I never taken a pic of me in it? Wtf is wrong with me?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> Pretty much stock now, sold most of my bolt ons
> 
> 99 Civic Si:
> My cousin and I painted the car NSX Yellow.
> ...


i noticed in another thread u said ur "street racing days" why were you street racing in a bolt on civic? most turbo civics i see get spanked by anything with a bit of muscle.

in manitoba the fastest non power adder impot ran a 14.79, it was a prelude or something.
fastest power adder is a civic running 20 psi on a turbo, ran a 11.46 @ 126 mph. thing was a rocket ship. next fastest was 13.10 @ 108 mph
[/quote]

It was fun back in the day and i actually beat a couple of cars i should have not. Car isn't everything, a big factor, but if the driver can't drive...I'll throw them the peace sign.

Anyways, my car was never fast it was just a fun build and i got lots of compliments for all the work i did. Everything i did to the car was for a certain purpose, never just show. However, the paintjob came about from the car being hit while i was parked and got a nice check from someone's insurance and i bought the supplies and did the work, wala a spa yellow pearl SI









Fastest i got it to was a 15.2 at 93 mph in the 1/4 (consistent) not bad for a 1.6 liter and most of all, RELIABLE Daily driver and still is today


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

as long as you werent going around trying to race everything that moves. i hate people that try to race fast cars and they have like a stock cavalier with a tip. drives me nuts.

p.s. That C4 corvette, absolutly discraceful. rip that spoil off or buy a honda.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> as long as you werent going around trying to race everything that moves. i hate people that try to race fast cars and they have like a stock cavalier with a tip. drives me nuts.
> 
> p.s. That C4 corvette, absolutly discraceful. rip that spoil off or buy a honda.










I know what you mean, i hate that sh*t too. Anyways man, i sense a hate for hondas in you....why? I like all types of cars, never judge a car by domestic or import, just by the driver and the way he mods his car. But in the end if he/she is happy with it, who am i to say anything.

btw, the corvette would be sweet without that spoiler and cowl induction hood, probably need it for a raised manifold though, huh


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i hate hondas \ almost all imports, because in winnipeg. every sunday we have a cruise night. and we will get usually a couple thousand cars cruising on the main strip in winnipeg. cars parked everywhere, 3 different car shows every sunday. everything from a 1928 model T to a 2004 Lamborghini Mercialogo. and 90% of the imports have huge exhaust tips, big spoilers and gay stickers. and more than half of those try to race EVERYTHING. any day of the week. i get atleast 2-3 people trying to race me. even if im out for icecream with my girlfriend, i normally wait till the 10th time they try to get me to race. then ill just light up my tires going like 35 mph and take off. then they normally leave me alone.

p.s. because of street racing we normally get bewteen 30-40 cop cars and 20 bicycle cops within 20 blocks on the same road. then 5 other squad cars patrol all the known race spots.

they ticket for anything and everything. no lights or signal or too low. doesnt matter. anything they can find illegal u get a ticket for.

p.p.s. i made a cruise night video of portage and some street racing and bike tricks and sh*t, had over 4000 downloads on a local site. if someone wants to host it for me ill post it. its 31 megs. 6 minutes long
(this is a different guy, he made a real dvd version, kinda cool. still think mines better tho)
http://www.citycruisenight.com/ (you get the idea on what its about)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i drive one of these but mines yellow










now im lookin for one of these and i think i found a fixer upper

down the road a bit


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


>


Now that's the sort of car that belongs in this thread


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

killerbee said:


> as long as you werent going around trying to race everything that moves. i hate people that try to race fast cars and they have like a stock cavalier with a tip. drives me nuts.
> 
> p.s. That C4 corvette, absolutly discraceful. rip that spoil off or buy a honda.










I know what you mean, i hate that sh*t too. Anyways man, i sense a hate for hondas in you....why? I like all types of cars, never judge a car by domestic or import, just by the driver and the way he mods his car. But in the end if he/she is happy with it, who am i to say anything.

btw, the corvette would be sweet without that spoiler and cowl induction hood, probably need it for a raised manifold though, huh








[/quote]

that dude with the vette better have a kick ass mullet and world record size aviator glasses with nothing but monster ballads rocking 24/7 or he's in serious violation of 80's cheese balling i dont care how fast that heap is... 
he should get plates 2fst280 = 2 fast 2 80's


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i drive one of these but mines yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats Cholo


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> as long as you werent going around trying to race everything that moves. i hate people that try to race fast cars and they have like a stock cavalier with a tip. drives me nuts.
> 
> p.s. That C4 corvette, absolutly discraceful. rip that spoil off or buy a honda.










I know what you mean, i hate that sh*t too. Anyways man, i sense a hate for hondas in you....why? I like all types of cars, never judge a car by domestic or import, just by the driver and the way he mods his car. But in the end if he/she is happy with it, who am i to say anything.

btw, the corvette would be sweet without that spoiler and cowl induction hood, probably need it for a raised manifold though, huh








[/quote]

that dude with the vette better have a kick ass mullet and world record size aviator glasses with nothing but monster ballads rocking 24/7 or he's in serious violation of 80's cheese balling i dont care how fast that heap is... 
he should get plates 2fst280 = 2 fast 2 80's
[/quote]

I've plenty of negative comments to say about your vehicles also but I chose not to. It YOUR pride and joy and I rather respect your taste then to trash it and in the future I hope you all would do the same.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

my TL still on the lot, the day before picking it up (last february)


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I love the style and power of the new TL.


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> that dude with the vette better have a kick ass mullet and world record size aviator glasses with nothing but monster ballads rocking 24/7 or he's in serious violation of 80's cheese balling i dont care how fast that heap is...
> he should get plates 2fst280 = 2 fast 2 80's


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

......1996 c36 amg 96k miles, brembo breaks, lowered 2" few otehr misc mods.

View attachment 81194


View attachment 81195


Me and rhomzilla need to go crusin together!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

mauls said:


> ......1996 c36 amg 96k miles, brembo breaks, lowered 2" few otehr misc mods.
> 
> View attachment 81194
> 
> ...


Doing 150mph down the freeway.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Be nice to rchan11, he gets enough crap for his car.

Also, shocker, one of these nights next summer, when there is a big cruise, I should come and check it out. There is another member on here too building a VERY fast S10 in Winnipeg. I'm down in Fargo ND, where the car scene is OVER RUN by imports, even though most are respectable.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Be nice to rchan11, he gets enough crap for his car.


Thank you!!!


----------



## PhsycoMexi (Jul 22, 2005)

This is the Beast!!!!!!!!!







javascript:emoticon('







',%20'smid_28')http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/style_images/1/folder_mime_types/gif.gif

All she needed was a little TLC...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

PhsycoMexi said:


> This is the Beast!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came THIS CLOSE " " to buying a 70-72 (can't remember) Monte Carlo SS (Not the SS if it was a 72), with an LS6 454. It was complete junk, and needed new everything, but was a steal at $4000 because it had the rare LS6.

I turned out to be more work than I could handle.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i got 3 more here for ya,

1st off. boring but figured id post it, my winter truck \ truck i use for work.
View attachment 81218


2nd pic, Most expensive car in Winnipeg, guy is early 30's owns an online pharmacy, and is ALWAYS smoking a brand new cuban. ships it to calgary to get oil changes done. with shipping and after tax, cost him $380 000 cdn (and got a ticket for no front plate haha)
View attachment 81219


3rd pic, Up here in Winnipeg we have a race every year, "fastest street car, King Street" and there is 4 main competitors. well, it was all very close. These cars have to be 100% street legal, and can be driven for more than 30 miles without blowing up. is the rules basically.
last years winner was a 2001 Firebird, 585 c.u. dynoed @ 1391 rwhp. ran a 8.26 @ 167 mph.
View attachment 81221


A new younger guy, who owns a shop \ dyno, and installed my cam and did an awsome job. wanted this title. he made a 1969 Camaro, 585 Steve scmhidt engine, twin 77mm turbos. fjo fuel management. anyways, he almost ripped off his dyno. @32 lbs of boost. 
1937 RWHP!!!!! so around 2600 crank hp. just pulled a run at the end of the year, 7.81 @ 175 mph. this thing is a rocket ship
View attachment 81222

View attachment 81223


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Shocker your camaro is BAD


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks man,

Here is a video , its me at the track. this was before i tuned it, i was super lean. in some spots over 14.0 so i was getting lots of knock retard. wasnt my best run but still not bad. sounds good too.

12.86 @110.60 mph, (and atleast i smoked that mustang haha)
http://media.putfile.com/camaro128611060mph


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

This is mine with my daughter in it and the neighborhood!
View attachment 81249


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice Porsche.

Shocker. The guy with the yellow lambo was in Fargo this summer.

The bastard wouldn't race anyone!

Here's a pic.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

syclone said:


> Here is my pit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in SD are you located?


----------



## 85RBPBRO (Apr 5, 2005)

I dont have any pics of mine but I cant belive theres no DSM people on this site.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

My '03 Tahoe, 23's, custom exhaust, dvd, tint, etc.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

yea, he never rips it, ive seen him atleast a dozen times. and ive only seen him go 3\4 throttle in 1st gear, until maybe 5000-6000 rpm. the time he did it it sounded amazing. i had to change my pants.

id have a hard time keeping my license with that thing. id always want to show it off.

I used to be heavy into bikes. we had a stunt team and we all had different things we were good at. i was a high speed wheelie guy. my best was putting it up at 110 mph, and putting it down at 150 mph, all in 4th gear. the distance travelled was 4 1\2 miles. 1 on wheel. and around 2 slightly bended corners on the highway.

anyone, here was my bike, 2004 Gsx-r 1000 dynoed at 155 whp
View attachment 81251


and then the reason why i bought a camaro, our stunt team shut down. and 3 of the best riders quit riding. 2 of them watched me go down and thought i was dead. i t-boned a car on the highway. pulled out right infront of me. i managed to jump right b4 i hit the car and it saved my life. cops said i flew 74 feet and landed on my face.
32 days in the hospital, shattered jaw, arm, ribs. not bad for road rash cuz i was wearing full race gear. thank god. but regardless it was a wakeup call. so now i have 4 wheels







my jaw was wired shut for 4 1\2 months. this is why i got into fish. i couldnt do anything else. lol.
View attachment 81252

View attachment 81253


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

this used to be mine also


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> this used to be mine also


Ouch, harsh


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> this used to be mine also


awww that sucks. was that a camaro or a chevelle? its hard to tell in the pic.
was a nice car salvage what u can and build another. i love old muscle


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

Slim said:


> My old neon I got rid of 6 months ago. Did all the work on it.
> 
> Mine and my buddies crx


nice 3ft wing...haha rice rice baby....guess I was right about the civic. my cousin in ca has one!!!haha he. its kewl tho.I guess im the true honda person!!! nice rex tho lose the body kits...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shocker45 said:


> this used to be mine also


awww that sucks. was that a camaro or a chevelle? its hard to tell in the pic.
was a nice car salvage what u can and build another. i love old muscle
[/quote]
chevelle but it was totaled and i didnt have anywere to put it

to scrap the engine


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

chevelle but it was totaled and i didnt have anywere to put it

to scrap the engine
[/quote]


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Slim said:


> And why such a crappie car to pic for a project. Del sol's are a complete waste of metal in my opinion. Taking the crx spot for such a crappie car.


You are gonna rag on my Sol, when you "built" and owned that jiggy ass looking Neon....

Your a funny guy!


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> And why such a crappie car to pic for a project. Del sol's are a complete waste of metal in my opinion. Taking the crx spot for such a crappie car.


You are gonna rag on my Sol, when you "built" and owned that jiggy ass looking Neon....

Your a funny guy!
[/quote]

True









Every car in the thread > neon


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> yea, he never rips it, ive seen him atleast a dozen times. and ive only seen him go 3\4 throttle in 1st gear, until maybe 5000-6000 rpm. the time he did it it sounded amazing. i had to change my pants.
> 
> id have a hard time keeping my license with that thing. id always want to show it off.
> 
> ...


Ouch, yeah my mom and dad both had close friends die on motorcycles, so they said no way from the get go. I got them back by buying the Trans Am.

My dad likes it though, cuz he use to be big into racing when he was younger. He help build and run Interstate Dragway in Sabin Minnesota like 40 years ago.


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i would take a pic of my car but its too cold outside


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

02 trans am, stock accept for slp loudmouth
ordering a ram air hood with ram air box, slp sub frame connectors in about 6 weks


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

loudmouth is okay as long as u have stock headers and cats, as soon as u change em. it gets out of hand

im running Loudmouth II and i LOVE it. its quiet enough than cops will never bug me and i can talk on my phone windows down t-tops off and its not obnoxious. then when u stomp on it, it has an awsome sound.

here u can here my car way over the mustang
http://media.putfile.com/camaro128611060mph


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shocker45 said:


> loudmouth is okay as long as u have stock headers and cats, as soon as u change em. it gets out of hand
> 
> im running Loudmouth II and i LOVE it. its quiet enough than cops will never bug me and i can talk on my phone windows down t-tops off and its not obnoxious. then when u stomp on it, it has an awsome sound.
> 
> ...


I have the loudmouth as well, without a cat and Lont tube Jet hots. It is out of hand, but sounds awesome at WOT. Sucks for driving around town.

I will be getting a bullet muffler this winter...maybe.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

mine is loudmouth 2, i love it, i have heard that once people get headers with loudmouth they swap on a borla and coined the term 'borlamouth'


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> mine is loudmouth 2, i love it, i have heard that once people get headers with loudmouth they swap on a borla and coined the term 'borlamouth'


Any soundclips of said "borlamouth"?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

you can find sound clips of just about any exhaust combination on ls1tech.com


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

anotherreject04 said:


> you can find sound clips of just about any exhaust combination on ls1tech.com


Link me to an LT1 with 1 3/4 JEt hot headers, SLP loudmouth, with no cat, and a borla bullet muffler....NOW!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=133169

http://www.ls1sounds.com/borlamouth.htm

yes master

not exactly what you were looking for though


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Here is my pit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in SD are you located?
[/quote]

I am in Belle Fourche, SD a little town around Sturgis, the big bike really is there every year. And I am not to far from Mt. Rushmore.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> here's my 4 months old babe
> 
> (damn I was kinda huge on that pic
> 
> ...


Whoa WilliamBradley is that you in the second pic....Of course, I think I've seen pics of you befroe but....You're gorgeous.

Ok here's my car. Well I'm too lazy to take a pic but my car is identical to this one so it doesn't matter.









You know whos car I've always loved.... PiptheBrits. He hasn't been around here for a long long time, but his car is awesome. It's a 99 firebird I believe. Well he worked as a mechanic for Pontiac, then Roush, then opened a body shop with a guy. Anyways, when he did this he got a lot of discounted stuff. Soo he took his firebird and did the following.

1. Got like a Rubery blue decal of the firebird on the bottom front corners of the doors. Got one for the front too.
2. Made all lettering on exterior blue
3. Got 25th aniversary blue Trans Am rims (I believe 18").
4. New tires to go with the rims.
5. Took out paneling around the CD player and painted it with chamelion paint.
6. 2 metalic blue racing stripes.
7. Now for the good stuff..... Put in a Trans Am LT1 5.7 liter V8
8. Borla Catback Exahust

And I know theres other things he did to the engine, I just don't know what they are.

But I do know he has plans to like replace the cams and twin turbo it and stuff..... ahh I love that car.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

My old neighbor had a syclone and a typhoon... they were both real nice!

but his sycone wasn't as nice as yours


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mrspikes said:


> here's my 4 months old babe
> 
> (damn I was kinda huge on that pic
> 
> ...


Whoa WilliamBradley is that you in the second pic....Of course, I think I've seen pics of you befroe but....You're gorgeous.

Ok here's my car. Well I'm too lazy to take a pic but my car is identical to this one so it doesn't matter.









You know whos car I've always loved.... PiptheBrits. He hasn't been around here for a long long time, but his car is awesome. It's a 99 firebird I believe. Well he worked as a mechanic for Pontiac, then Roush, then opened a body shop with a guy. Anyways, when he did this he got a lot of discounted stuff. Soo he took his firebird and did the following.

1. Got like a Rubery blue decal of the firebird on the bottom front corners of the doors. Got one for the front too.
2. Made all lettering on exterior blue
3. Got 25th aniversary blue Trans Am rims (I believe 18").
4. New tires to go with the rims.
5. Took out paneling around the CD player and painted it with chamelion paint.
6. 2 metalic blue racing stripes.
7. Now for the good stuff..... Put in a Trans Am LT1 5.7 liter V8
8. Borla Catback Exahust

And I know theres other things he did to the engine, I just don't know what they are.

But I do know he has plans to like replace the cams and twin turbo it and stuff..... ahh I love that car.
[/quote]

There is so much wrong with this post, I'm not even going to try.

I'm sad to own an F-body after reading this.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> here's my 4 months old babe
> 
> (damn I was kinda huge on that pic
> 
> ...


Whoa WilliamBradley is that you in the second pic....Of course, I think I've seen pics of you befroe but....You're gorgeous.

Ok here's my car. Well I'm too lazy to take a pic but my car is identical to this one so it doesn't matter.









You know whos car I've always loved.... PiptheBrits. He hasn't been around here for a long long time, but his car is awesome. It's a 99 firebird I believe. Well he worked as a mechanic for Pontiac, then Roush, then opened a body shop with a guy. Anyways, when he did this he got a lot of discounted stuff. Soo he took his firebird and did the following.

1. Got like a Rubery blue decal of the firebird on the bottom front corners of the doors. Got one for the front too.
2. Made all lettering on exterior blue
3. Got 25th aniversary blue Trans Am rims (I believe 18").
4. New tires to go with the rims.
5. Took out paneling around the CD player and painted it with chamelion paint.
6. 2 metalic blue racing stripes.
7. Now for the good stuff..... Put in a Trans Am LT1 5.7 liter V8
8. Borla Catback Exahust

And I know theres other things he did to the engine, I just don't know what they are.

But I do know he has plans to like replace the cams and twin turbo it and stuff..... ahh I love that car.
[/quote]

There is so much wrong with this post, I'm not even going to try.

I'm sad to own an F-body after reading this.
[/quote]
i weep for the f-body's


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

haha, i almost gouged my eyes out


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks mauls
I have alot of time in it, trying to save the money for other things, like my house and fish. I raced it all summer and didn't do to bad with it. Atleast I didn't break anything.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

my 1972 amc javelin


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

Dont have many mods..but chipped...dp, ip, ab, hfc


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

I,ll post some pics of my cars as soon as i get a scanner or a digital camera

my 68 charger is in about a million pieces right now though LOL.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> here's my 4 months old babe
> 
> (damn I was kinda huge on that pic
> 
> ...


Whoa WilliamBradley is that you in the second pic....Of course, I think I've seen pics of you befroe but....You're gorgeous.

Ok here's my car. Well I'm too lazy to take a pic but my car is identical to this one so it doesn't matter.









You know whos car I've always loved.... PiptheBrits. He hasn't been around here for a long long time, but his car is awesome. It's a 99 firebird I believe. Well he worked as a mechanic for Pontiac, then Roush, then opened a body shop with a guy. Anyways, when he did this he got a lot of discounted stuff. Soo he took his firebird and did the following.

1. Got like a Rubery blue decal of the firebird on the bottom front corners of the doors. Got one for the front too.
2. Made all lettering on exterior blue
3. Got 25th aniversary blue Trans Am rims (I believe 18").
4. New tires to go with the rims.
5. Took out paneling around the CD player and painted it with chamelion paint.
6. 2 metalic blue racing stripes.
7. Now for the good stuff..... Put in a Trans Am LT1 5.7 liter V8
8. Borla Catback Exahust

And I know theres other things he did to the engine, I just don't know what they are.

But I do know he has plans to like replace the cams and twin turbo it and stuff..... ahh I love that car.
[/quote]

There is so much wrong with this post, I'm not even going to try.

I'm sad to own an F-body after reading this.
[/quote]
i weep for the f-body's
[/quote]

ok well i have no clue what you guys are talking about, but it sounds like you are pretty much stupid.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok well I found a pic....... I meant 30th anniversary rims...... His car looks just like this, minus the interior and thee hood scoops, and the LS1 engine. And in the front he has the blue bird like the 25th anniversary


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mrspikes said:


> here's my 4 months old babe
> 
> (damn I was kinda huge on that pic
> 
> ...


Whoa WilliamBradley is that you in the second pic....Of course, I think I've seen pics of you befroe but....You're gorgeous.

Ok here's my car. Well I'm too lazy to take a pic but my car is identical to this one so it doesn't matter.









You know whos car I've always loved.... PiptheBrits. He hasn't been around here for a long long time, but his car is awesome. It's a 99 firebird I believe. Well he worked as a mechanic for Pontiac, then Roush, then opened a body shop with a guy. Anyways, when he did this he got a lot of discounted stuff. Soo he took his firebird and did the following.

1. Got like a Rubery blue decal of the firebird on the bottom front corners of the doors. Got one for the front too.
2. Made all lettering on exterior blue
3. Got 25th aniversary blue Trans Am rims (I believe 18").
4. New tires to go with the rims.
5. Took out paneling around the CD player and painted it with chamelion paint.
6. 2 metalic blue racing stripes.
7. Now for the good stuff..... Put in a Trans Am LT1 5.7 liter V8
8. Borla Catback Exahust

And I know theres other things he did to the engine, I just don't know what they are.

But I do know he has plans to like replace the cams and twin turbo it and stuff..... ahh I love that car.
[/quote]

There is so much wrong with this post, I'm not even going to try.

I'm sad to own an F-body after reading this.
[/quote]
i weep for the f-body's
[/quote]

ok well i have no clue what you guys are talking about, but it sounds like you are pretty much stupid.








[/quote]
A: 25th anniversery rims are white, and 16 inches
B: He PUT and LT1 eengine in his car. So he took out a better engine and replaced it with an obsolite engine
C: He sounds like a domestic ricer for putting all the lettering and badging on a NON anniversery Trans Am. amd yes, it's a Trans am, not a firebird IF it is the 30th anniversery.
D. He put the blue bird from the 1994 Trans am on his car. I don't understand where he put it.
F: again, he sounds like a domestic ricer.

EDIT: FACE!!!


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

mrspikes said:


> Ok well I found a pic....... I meant 30th anniversary rims...... His car looks just like this, minus the interior and thee hood scoops, and the LS1 engine. And in the front he has the blue bird like the 25th anniversary


You must not have seen this post.......

Yes I corrected myself I said I meant 30th anniversary.

And no it's not a Trans Am it's a firebird, I could be wrong on what year it is. I know my cars. He has a V6 and through his work got the V8 LT1. So what if its obsolete, it's still a big step up in power. And he's not a ricer if he put racing stripes and some emblems on it.

His car's kick ass, and it's priceless to see people who think they can race him cause his car says firebird, but then they get their ass ripped.

As for the blue bird let me try to find a pic so I can explain it. But look at the 30th above, He has the blue birds on the side of his car like that one does.

Ok see this blue bird on the front. Thats the one I'm talking about.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

mrspikes said:


> Ok well I found a pic....... I meant 30th anniversary rims...... His car looks just like this, minus the interior and thee hood scoops, and the LS1 engine. And in the front he has the blue bird like the 25th anniversary


You must not have seen this post.......

Yes I corrected myself I said I meant 30th anniversary.

And no it's not a Trans Am it's a firebird, I could be wrong on what year it is. I know my cars. He has a V6 and through his work got the V8 LT1. So what if its obsolete, it's still a big step up in power. And he's not a ricer if he put racing stripes and some emblems on it.

His car's kick ass, and it's priceless to see people who think they can race him cause his car says firebird, but then they get their ass ripped.

As for the blue bird let me try to find a pic so I can explain it. But look at the 30th above, He has the blue birds on the side of his car like that one does.

Ok see this blue bird on the front. Thats the one I'm talking about.








[/quote]
Thats stupid. So he has 5 different firebird symbols on his car. RICE!

EDIT: I understand, you are saying it DOESN'T have an LS1.

Still, I think it isn't the best idea putting an LT1 in there.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

buddy, first off nobody would look at a newer firebird and think they could rape it unless they had something good. cuz new firebirds also came with an ls1. which is an amazing engine. they would probabaly assume u have one, then u have an lt1. your a tool, and your friend belongs in a ricer. not a domestic. now shutup


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

lambo


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

BUBBA said:


> lambo


is this yours or are you just posting a random pic of a gallardo?


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

here is mine lol!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

no pic yet but a 350z with a single turbo is right up the ally yyyyaknow what i mean !


----------



## caribehunter (Jul 13, 2005)

oh yea i almost forgot but i have a ferrari, lamborghini, lotus, porsche, mclaren, and a mercedes all supercharged w/nitrous. sory no pics yet lol! please show pics of YOUR cars not your daddy's not anyone else YOUR car. thanks!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> no pic yet but a 350z with a single turbo is right up the ally yyyyaknow what i mean !


What happened to your G35?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> my 1972 amc javelin










Very nice, any engine mods or is it all standard?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

2005 bmw x3...black leather, bluetooth, lots of cool sh*t...totally stock.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> no pic yet but a 350z with a single turbo is right up the ally yyyyaknow what i mean !


What happened to your G35?
[/quote]

Totalled...freeway accident







I was planning to order suspension or cams the next day too.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Ok well I found a pic....... I meant 30th anniversary rims...... His car looks just like this, minus the interior and thee hood scoops, and the LS1 engine. And in the front he has the blue bird like the 25th anniversary


You must not have seen this post.......

Yes I corrected myself I said I meant 30th anniversary.

And no it's not a Trans Am it's a firebird, I could be wrong on what year it is. I know my cars. He has a V6 and through his work got the V8 LT1. So what if its obsolete, it's still a big step up in power. And he's not a ricer if he put racing stripes and some emblems on it.

His car's kick ass, and it's priceless to see people who think they can race him cause his car says firebird, but then they get their ass ripped.

As for the blue bird let me try to find a pic so I can explain it. But look at the 30th above, He has the blue birds on the side of his car like that one does.

Ok see this blue bird on the front. Thats the one I'm talking about.








[/quote]
Thats stupid. So he has 5 different firebird symbols on his car. RICE!

EDIT: I understand, you are saying it DOESN'T have an LS1.

Still, I think it isn't the best idea putting an LT1 in there.
[/quote]

Once again I don't know if he has firebird emblems on the side, I may just say Pontiac in blue on the side. Either way doesn't seem like a ricer to me.

And also, I think the LT1 is still better, even if it's not the best.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wasabi-glow said:


> SCION XA 2004..ALL STOCK..:rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn you... I have the same car... only black 05!!! And I love it!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ls1? bah...try ls7!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> here's my 4 months old babe
> 
> (damn I was kinda huge on that pic
> 
> ...


actually, I like that little car... what is the fuel economy like?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

If it's the same as most cars that style,size etc, it's probably a 1.0 liter engine getting about 60mpg, it's certainly not going to get any less than 45-50mpg, they wouldn't put anything more powerful into that.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

well I got a 1.5 liter with 40 mpg... best car I have owned yet...!


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

Some more photos


----------



## roush04 (Aug 18, 2005)

I will try and take pics of my yellow 04 roush mustang gt with my camera phone, don't have a digicam, and see how it comes out.

BTW, nice rides everybody.


----------

